# Customer loyalty in Egypt



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

I usually get small things, such as water bottles and juices, eggs and bread from my local little shop by my apartment. There are 2 here and I buy these items from either one of them - if one doesnt have something, then I get from the other. One of them in particular has cheddar cheese imported from New Zealand. I used to get this from him quite regularly, as I found it a bit cheaper then the Irish cheddar cheeses that we get in Fathallah. However, it has a more creamier texture, which I can live with, but it is not the lovely tangy extra mature English cheddar, which I love  so, until my sister arrived with a suitcase full of extra mature cheddar cheese from Sainsbury's  I used to buy from him, for convenience purposes, although I was concerned and still am about the cleanliness of his cheese cutter - I have found many foreign bits in my cheese before from him and I used to eat it reluctantly. Now, I have supply from back home so dont need to buy from him. Once I purchased some water from him, but he didnt have eggs, so I went to the other store.

The guy at the other store saw that I brought water from the cheese guy. He got upset and told me that the he has everything and there is no need to buy from anywhere else. The same has happened in the reverse... the cheese man got upset when I got juice from the other one. Yesterday, I went to the cheese guy, I didnt need to buy some cheese, but some mint tea. He asked me if I would like some cheese - I said I had plenty at home. He assumed I got this from elsewhere (another shop), especially since I havent been around for a few weeks (Luxor and then Dubai). I told him that I was in Dubai, which I why I havent been around.

Now, I am quite new to this concept of having to be loyal customer to one shop. I like to have a choice in where I would like to shop and not have this dictated to me. I know that they mean well.... but how do I get around this? I only buy certain things from them - other stuff I get from Fathallas, or the supermarket, of course they have more stuff! These are only small shops. But when they see me come home with supermarket bags, they get upset. They are directly opposite my apartment and I am not about to make long detours home, just to avoid them.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Practice a really mean face and tell them it's none of their business because, really, it isn't.

What it _is_ is a chance to chat you up. Don't fall for it.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

I don't like mean faces. or telling anyone to mind their own business, as egyptians have difficulties grasping the concept of minding their own business. 

Normally this is the kind of scenario where I just pretend that my english is gone and I don't understand anything , and smile and say "Si, si, si..." until they give up on me and let me off. 
If you feel that they are upset, just keep smiling and be assured that they will forgive and forget next time you shop in their store. 
Remember the song, its not about them money money money.... Wrong, It is about the money.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Sonrisa said:


> I don't like mean faces. or telling anyone to mind their own business, as egyptians have difficulties grasping the concept of minding their own business.
> 
> Normally this is the kind of scenario where I just pretend that my english is gone and I don't understand anything , and smile and say "Si, si, si..." until they give up on me and let me off.
> If you feel that they are upset, just keep smiling and be assured that they will forgive and forget next time you shop in their store.
> Remember the song, its not about them money money money.... Wrong, It is about the money.


LOL thats what I do sometimes. When they figure out that I am foreign and they start speaking to me in broken English, I make out that I cannot understand. A taxi driver did this once, after I had told him that I was from Afghanistan. I told him in Arabic that I do not understand his English, and that in Afghanistan, we do not speak English. He looked so embarrassed of himself... I left him to dwell in his embarrassment for a bit.... lol


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

ArabianNights said:


> Now, I am quite new to this concept of having to be loyal customer to one shop. I like to have a choice in where I would like to shop and not have this dictated to me. I know that they mean well.... but how do I get around this? I only buy certain things from them - other stuff I get from Fathallas, or the supermarket, of course they have more stuff! These are only small shops. But when they see me come home with supermarket bags, they get upset. They are directly opposite my apartment and I am not about to make long detours home, just to avoid them.


Arabian after reading some of your recent posts I think the problem is that you are too polite. To be honest if i had been in your same position I would have told them both to eff off. I don't think the problem is with you having a foreign accent when you speak arabic but it is of you being too accomodating with these people and they will take advantage. Shop where you like.


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

ArabianNights, It might be easier to say "such and such" do it at this price can you do it cheaper or offer me a discount if I get it all from here and also deliver my bags?

Give them a list what you need and commit to a price then it is a "win win" situation and you both benefit, that's if your not picky.

Simply ask the cheese man to wipe his cutter as you suffer from allergies or tell the other shop keepers you have allergies and need to buy specific products and shop around.

Everyone is different, this has never happened to me, I would probably ask the guy if he has gone crazy or is on drugs


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The problem is the shopkeepers are all chasing the same pound but it is your pound to spend where you wish. I simply would buy what I want in each shop and refuse to get into a discussion on what is my shopping bag from another store.


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

Unfortunately this is another one of those little cultural issues to contend with, I would just tell the guy,"Look I like to help out as many shops as I can these days as I know it's hard for all but if you want to hassle me about where I buy my stuff I'll get it all from the other shop from now on as the guy there doesn't mind where I get my things". If he values his customers regardless of how much they spend this will make him see that he may lose your custom.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

I agree with Maiden


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

You know this is actually one of the great things about Egypt.. especially when it comes to these little shops and pharmacies. 

Your spoilt for choice and your never far from them! Plus most of them deliver. If you don't feel comfy with the 2 by you and with them playing tug a war over your custom you could just say okay I won't bother with either them.. I'll go to Mr Jones in the next street instead! 

What's the name of that Egyptian comedian? the one where you don't even need to know Arabic but yet if you see him on screen you can't help but crack up? .. he has one of those faces.. I do hope someone know who I mean! whenever I hear of like shopkeepers being silly/funny or taxi drivers etc I always get visions of this guy taking the mickey out of it all! (Sorry I think I been chewing on to many bertie bassests tonight lol)


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

SHendra;696997
What's the name of that Egyptian comedian? the one where you don't even need to know Arabic but yet if you see him on screen you can't help but crack up? .. he has one of those faces.. I do hope someone know who I mean! whenever I hear of like shopkeepers being silly/funny or taxi drivers etc I always get visions of this guy taking the mickey out of it all! (Sorry I think I been chewing on to many bertie bassests tonight lol)[/QUOTE said:


> Do you mean Adel Imam? He always has me in stitches.
> Sorry didn't know how to attach picture maybe someone can do it for me??


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

Yes him!! I could watch him for hours.. bit like a silent movie for me but I was always amused! lol


----------

